# myrtle beach



## esjad (Jul 26, 2010)

We are going to myrtle beach the first week in august and was wondering if anybody had some good suggestions on what would be a good area to surf fish and also what baits are best at this time.I know myrtle is very busy but I figured some of you guys may have some tips. Thanks


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I have not fished there myself but found this:

http://www.cherrygrovepier.com/

I'm sure someone with better info will ring in. Im interested in finding out myself since im not too far.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Save the money you're going to spend on a license and go to a pier, it's cheaper if you're only going to fish once or twice. Apache is one of the better choices, more fish caught and more variety to catch. Every pier is different though, so don't limite yourself right off. Pier 14 is good for flounder, 2nd Ave is good for flounder and spanish macks...every place is different. Cherry Grove is the only place I don't and won't fish, and I know many others who feel the same way.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*Cherry Grove*

I will chime in on Cherry Grove as well....and give it a fat 0. Simply because they seemed as if they were doing ME a favor by letting me fish off the pier. When I do fish the planks (which is very rare)...I will go to Springmaid or GC or Surfside. Springmaid seems to have a problem hiring mostly grumpy old retired men to run the tackle shop (I'm no spring chicken but they need to hire people who want to be there and want to help the NON-locals). However, Springmaid has some of the nicest fisherman/women you could ask for. They are always willing to help those who are just learning about the "salt". Same applies to GC and Surfside...


But I am in agreement with Flea. Fish the piers...save the money on a license.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

a 14 day non-resident license is 11.00..(correct me if I'm wrong) . fishing a pier is almost 10.00 a day...MBsandflea has good advice on the pier fishing...I don't fish the planks much but it probably is the way to go because.......The surf isn't too productive (IMO) and the crowds can be a hassle...so...ahm...I vote for the pier thing...either way have fun and enjoy..:fishing:


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, it is actually cheaper to buy a license and fish off the beach than it would be to fish off a pier more than once.


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Danman said:


> a 14 day non-resident license is 11.00..(correct me if I'm wrong) . fishing a pier is almost 10.00 a day...MBsandflea has good advice on the pier fishing...I don't fish the planks much but it probably is the way to go because.......The surf isn't too productive (IMO) and the crowds can be a hassle...so...ahm...I vote for the pier thing...either way have fun and enjoy..:fishing:


You guys are killing my dreams I was siked about going to Myrtle on vacation and hitting the surf. How is the beach during the evening into the night, is it still busy? I'm all set for the surf, 10ft is to much for the pier?


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

You're right Danman, it's $11 for 14 days. It's the annual that more expensive I was thinking about. 

staylo17, you can fish the surf without hassles in the early mornings and late afternoons. Depending on where you are staying it really shouldn't be too crowded to fish then because most people don't get to the beach really early and leave to go eat later in the day. It really isn't worth the hassle during the day because you're always going to have someone complaining or interfering.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

I will agree with Cherry Grove being the last place for finding friendly fisherman who know what they are doing and runnin a pier. They don't even thank you when you leave, let alone ask what you caught or on what. The ONLY reason I ever go there is it is close to the Longs side of town.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Hit 22 and run right down to Apache. Better pier, better people, better fishing.


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't spend a lot of time or money trying to get a cooler full during these hot summer days in the surf. If I were at the coast in this weather, I believe I'd go to Cap't Dick's or Little River and take a head boat or rent a small boat in Murrell's Inlet for the day to fish and crab, either way your license is covered and you should catch something.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

The whole coast is slow being the weather is so hot & Aug. is one of the hottest months of all. And way to crowed. I'd try early morning before the beach crowd gets up. IMO a 10' stick is to big. An 8 or9' 20lb braid & fresh bait might get you something. Stay away from that frozen stuff. Fresh Shrimp or cut fresh mullet. You may want to throw some small tins also.
I've never heard any decent things coming out of Little River on the Head boats. IMO Cherry Grove is the worst pier down there. Garden City is a nice pier with nice helpful people.


----------



## esjad (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. A friend says you can surf fish at the state parks pretty much any time of day so I am thinking of parking around the springmaid pier and walking down the beach toward MB state park.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I am not sure where you can park at Springmaid other than the parking garage across the street from the pier, but you have to be there early to get a spot. I'm not familiar with other places to park there. Some of the locals can chime in on that.

If you park at MB State Park or Huntington Beach State Park to surf fish, you will have to pay a fee to enter the gate. 

I haven't fished the Cherry Grove Pier since the early-1980s. It used to be a great place to go, and the folks were nice. Dunno what happened there, but I've heard things similar to what folks have said on this thread. That's too bad. I have fond memories on that pier; when I was a kid, that is where I first experienced a "fall spot run" with two fish at a time. That's something you never forget.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

If you're really set on surf fishing your best bet would probably be to head to Huntington Beach State Park. Go to the ocean, take a left and keep walking up the beach to the jetties. That's one of the best areas to surf fish, but you have to pay to get into the park and it's a walk with a lot of fishing gear. Unless you have a beach cart, trim down and only take what you can carry comfortably.


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

MBsandflea said:


> If you're really set on surf fishing your best bet would probably be to head to Huntington Beach State Park. Go to the ocean, take a left and keep walking up the beach to the jetties. That's one of the best areas to surf fish, but you have to pay to get into the park and it's a walk with a lot of fishing gear. Unless you have a beach cart, trim down and only take what you can carry comfortably.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## olefisher (Jun 12, 2009)

Well for all you locals that helped me, a nc resident I thank you. I finally made it to the beach...cherry grove. Sis's place and I love it...price is right...anyway. Only been here 2 days but surf has produced absolutely nothing but bait fish eating away my shrimp and believe it or not my artificial bloodworms....I went back in the back waters along 42nd ave this morning while it was cloudy, raining, thundering a little and caught 3 nice croakers on the artificial bworms in about 15 minutes. That was fun! I will be back there. I also plan a little trip up to Platts in late afternoon to get some minnows and try the inlet up north at the end of Ocean Blvd. I'll have to let you know how that goes. All in all I don't believe this was an ideal time to come fish here...if there is one. This is not exactly the fishing capital of SC's coast but it is friendly people, good food, shopping for the wife, entertainment for the kids. Don't get me wrong...the croakers I will wear out and fry for a great supper with some Little River shrimp. Can't go wrong there. OMG. So we are here and if we catch any drum, trout, flounder in the inlet mouth we will let you know. Otherwise youse yanks have a ball and enjoy some real beaches. I've seen about a gizzilion of Ohio, PA, MD, NY tags here. I lived up there for 6 years and you guys have finally found some real beach....NC and SC. Psssssssst........don't tell everyone when you go home.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

olefisher said:


> I also plan a little trip up to Platts in late afternoon to get some minnows and try the inlet up north at the end of Ocean Blvd.


Look at the tides for Hog Inlet (end of OB). The current is pretty fast mid-tide. You might want to try it around the ebb.



olefisher said:


> All in all I don't believe this was an ideal time to come fish here...if there is one.


March-April and October-November are the sweet spots.


----------



## chrisheiz (Aug 3, 2010)

*Cherry Grove*

I am actually staying in Cherry Grove at 41st street. Does the Cherry Grove pier tackle shop workers ruin it, or is it the actual fishing? I will deal with the hostility to be able to walk to the pier and fish if the fishing is worth it at all. Any additional information would be great... How far away are the closest recommended planks to 41st street in Cherry Grove? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Apache pier is straight down 17 to where it meets 22 and turn left onto King's Rd. It runs between Walmart and the Outlet stores, follow it around to the campground. Costs $2 to park and the fishing is $8.50 I think...you won't be dissappointed or sorry. Get some mud minnows or catch some finger mullet, if the flounder are still biting it'll be completely worth your trip.


----------



## dotdad (Jul 20, 2007)

IMO Cherry Grove pier was ok before they built the big condo in front of it, Now it doesn't sound so good. There is a nice public pier at 53rd street( Bay side) cherry grove,also boat ramp to hog inlet. Have caught many flounder on live shiners in Aug. A cast net is the way to go for fresh bait, just keep an eye on the tides. Have had luck at Apache Pier, with trout on small Bucktails. Nice pier go for the day.[URL="http://www.apachefamilycampground.com/pier Also go to ACE Hardware on Sea Mountain hwy. (lots of info for free here) good luck!


----------

